# Activists Harsh Sentence Shines Light On Englands Medieval Badger Cull



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Even across the pond they are reporting on this injustice. Activist's Harsh Sentence Shines Spotlight on England's "Medieval" Badger Cull - Their Turn


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The pivotal word here is *spotlight*... The whole thing is not only a travesty but in operation a complete shambles. 
And it mirrors all that is rotten in the Conservative Party and politics in general.

Money and association can buy influence and dictate policy and governmental direction. Something which undermines the whole democratic process.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its disgusting & proof this democracy of ours is a sham. Money should be taken right out of politics, policies shouldn't be able to be 'bought'!

On a happier note, over £9,000 has already been raised for Jay s expenses Badger Cull court costs by Freeda Brocks - GoFundMe


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

At least Jay Tiernan and other activists have the courage and guts to show their faces and make a proper stand. Unlike it seems those supporting and taking part in the Badger cull according to the video. Assuming they believe what they are doing is right killing badgers by taking part, seems they don't want to stand up and be counted and give their view, even with police protection available.

The sentence was too harsh, no one was hurt, no property was damaged, since when was standing up for what you believe in a criminal offence and deserves that sort of sentence.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The court verdict is unjust in the first instance and more than that it effectively amounts to intimidation. 
Intimidation against anyone wanting to make a peaceful protest against the cull, which remains their constitutional right.

The science was against the Government from the start and the failure of the cull has substantiated the wisdom of the experts in the field, who predicted that it wouldn't work, that it could be counter-productive and questioned the echoing call of the NFU that the countryside was 'swarming with badgers'.
Anyone who has been privileged to associate with badgers at first hand will know that a badger's sett is its world. They will defend it with legendary ferocious determination and in times of over population they will mount a similar robust defence to avoid being pushed out. 
The fact that the killers haven't found enough badgers to kill is not because the badgers have broken camp, but rather that they were never there in that number in the first place.

The shambolic English cull has also blown up the smokescreen around the Irish cull - 'It worked in Ireland' - which saw a new and more accurate method of testing introduced, substantial cattle movement restrictions and a blanket badger cull carried out simultaeneously, with no control. As if anything scientific could be proven in such a haphazard manner.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk...ester-breach/story-27443685-detail/story.html

Wonder if Brian, Ricky or Russel will pay his now very large costs. His Gofundme won't go anywhere near with only £10.000 in the pot.

What happens if he can't pay?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk...ester-breach/story-27443685-detail/story.html
> 
> Wonder if Brian, Ricky or Russel will pay his now very large costs. His Gofundme won't go anywhere near with only £10.000 in the pot.
> 
> What happens if he can't pay?


Wish I could have a little wind fall.

The NFU, with the rest of the establishment, are a disgrace making an example of someone just for trying to defend our poor badgers from the cruel and unjust culls. What a sick country this is becoming. Its a living hell in the countryside for our wildlife! Thank god for selfless people like Jay.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Wish I could have a little wind fall.
> 
> The NFU, with the rest of the establishment, are a disgrace making an example of someone just for trying to defend our poor badgers from the cruel and unjust culls. What a sick country this is becoming. Its a living hell in the countryside for our wildlife! Thank god for selfless people like Jay.


I though it was for threatening farmers and there families


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> I though it was for threatening farmers and there families


No it wasn't for that at all Rona, that was just NFU spin. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-30920308


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice people some of these animal rights people. One has just been prosecuted for child pornography. Just a bit concerning, particularly those with kids when you wouldn't know if he's there or not because of face coverings. I wonder how many more convicted criminals are covering their faces at these places.

Same sorts in all walks of life I know, but most don't go around with their faces covered.

You can't say this one had a harsh sentence because he's out there walking free


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Nice people some of these animal rights people. One has just been prosecuted for child pornography. Just a bit concerning, particularly those with kids when you wouldn't know if he's there or not because of face coverings. I wonder how many more convicted criminals are covering their faces at these places.
> 
> Same sorts in all walks of life I know, but most don't go around with their faces covered.
> 
> You can't say this one had a harsh sentence because he's out there walking free


Oh dear Rona, how low will you stoop in your desperation to demonise sabs? :/

I noticed this thread tagged onto a recent hunting thread. You never accept anything i say (even when I back it up with irrefutable evidence), but perhaps you'll believe Cleo why sabs cover their faces? -

_I never wore a balaclava (too itchy & messed up my hair) although many sabs wore these not to be intimidating but simply to avoid being photgraphed/recognised & then having their heads kicked in at a later date.

#42Cleo38,Jul

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/are-hunt-saboteurs-realy-in-the-wrong.110289/page-3#post-1679000_


----------

